# A first-post "hello" and a question



## sappie66 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello all,

I have been riding since 2004 and have been enjoying it ever since. I ride a fair bit, but only if it is not raining . I ride an SLC from 2008, Dura Ace, Reynolds Assault wheels -- a very sweet ride.

I will be riding the Etape du Tour next year and will be buying a Ritchey Breakaway bike (it is a real road bike that breaks down to fit into a suitcase). I have two choices, the Ti/Carbon frame or a steel frame.

Apparently it is a no-compromise road bike and many use it as their only bike.

I appreciate a good bike, and since I will be doing the Col du Tourmalet (unless I am swept up by the broom wagon before I get there), it would be cool to have a light top-notch bike. The trade-off is that the Ti bike is pricey for a travel bike. The steel frame with carbon fork weighs 5.2 lbs, but is less than half the price of the Ti frame.

So if I get the Ti bike, I would treat it as a second bike as well (not just a travel bike). So with that in mind, what do you guys/gals with two or more top-notch road bikes do? How do you choose one over the other when you are riding? Do you regret getting more than one really good bike?

Oh, and taking my SLC is not an option -- lots of hassle as I will be travelling with my family, we will be going from place to place, plane/train/car etc. The oversize baggage charges, difference in car rental fees (going from smaller car to minivan) and TGV bike restrictions, actually make it justifiable to buy a new bike!!!!!!!!  (really).


----------

